
Elon Musk and Warren Buffett Are Suddenly Trolling Each Other Over See's Candies - rl12345
http://fortune.com/2018/05/05/warren-buffett-elon-musk-trolling-sees-candies-moats/
======
reilly3000
I’m personally really disappointed neither of these individuals has a moat
full of candy, or any edible castles. Either could plow $1M into a chocolate
palace and make it back in interest within the month (or less). Where is the
imagination?

------
xellisx
I was born in in Silicon Valley and there was a See's down the street from
where I lived. Interesting how something from my childhood is now becoming
this big.

